# Neuer Computer, aber welcher ?



## Nohh (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Frage an euch! Eigentlich eher mehrere, undzwar möchte ich mir einen Gamer-PC zulegen und weiss mir nicht wirklich zu helfen.
Ich möchte mit meinem neuen Rechner anspruchsvolle Spiele wie z.B. "Call of Duty 2" spielen.
Zu meinem jetzigen Rechner:
Momentan habe ich einen  Server mit 1 GHz von Dell (PowerEdge 500SC) und der hat mir Jahre lang gut als reines "Arbeitstier" gediehnt. So, nun habe ich mich entschlossen mir einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen wenn möglich nicht mehr als 800€ höchstens! Ich achte darauf auf möglichst viel GHz (bis 4 GHz) und auf eine anständige GeForce, ausreichend Speicher und auf guten Arbeitsspeicher. Ich habe schon einen anständigen (in meinen Augen) Rechner entdeckt und frage euch nun nach dem Ok  >> KLICK MICH << Kann es auch günstiger gehen? Ist der Computer gut zum Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? Gibts auch einen "Gamer-Laptop" mit etwa dem selben Setup auch in der Preisklasse? Also mir wäre es wichtig, wenn einige Profis ihren Senf dazu geben könnten und mir einige verraten könnten, ob der Computer den was taugt usw... . Und/oder es etwas günstigeres in z.B. Ebay gibt?

Ok, ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus

Gruss,
Nohh


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2007)

Der Link-Rechner ist komplett überteuert !

Kleine Zusammenstellung:
Intel E4300 - 100EUR - auf 3GHz ohne Probleme - ein Hammer !
Kühler Freezer7Pro - 20EUR
Mainboard - Asus P5Ne SLI - 100EUR - Sound;LAN,Firewire Onboard
Tower und Netzteil - etwa 450W - 80EUR
GraKa - 7600GT 256MB PCIe - 100EUR
RAM - 2GB DDR2-667 - 90EUR
HDD - 2x 160GB - 100EUR
DVD-Brenner - 40EUR
Kleinzeugs ( Floppy, Maus,Tastatur,Towerkühlung ) - etwa 50EUR
Windows XP Pro - 130EUR

Summa - *810EUR*

mfg chmee

p.s.: Da wird sicherlich jemand noch was kritisieren können, habe aber gerade vor nem Monat so ein Teil zusammengestellt, und das Ding rennt und rennt und rennt. 
Leise, niedrige Temperaturen und -> Rockstable <- !

p.p.s.: In der Preisklasse findest Du kein Gamer-Laptop !


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Mai 2007)

OEM-Rechner sind oft recht teuer... und man kommt mit dem Nachbau oft billiger bei höherer Quallität wenn man auf nicht benötigte Dinge wie etwa einen Kartenleser verzichtet.
Zu den Festplatten möchte ich anmerken, dass 320GB ein besseres Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis haben.


----------



## ojamaney (3. Mai 2007)

Mein Tipp: (und Traum-PC atm^^)
CPU: *AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+* - 84 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=174375
RAM: *2mal Corsair DIMM 1 GB MB DDR2-677* - 110 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=36326
Mainboard: *DFI Infinity NF UltraII-M2* - 49 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=156639
Grafik: *Asus EN8800GTS/HTDP 320MB*  - 289 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=183552&showTechData=true
oder:
Grafik: *Xpertvision/Palit RX1950PRO Super 512MB* - 169 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=182126
Netzteil: *Thermaltake Toughpower 850 Watt* - 184 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=175413&showTechData=true
Festplatte: *Samsung HD400LJ 400GB* (0,19  Euro/GB) - 77 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=122827
Gehäuse: *Chieftec CH-01SL-SL-B* - 69 Euro : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=71414&showTechData=true

Preis je nachdem welche Graka dabei ist: 742.-- oder 862.--

Ps.: Tastatur, Monitor usw..nehme ich mal an sind noch vorhanden und hier einsetzbar.
Nachtrag: Natürlich kann man beim Netzteil nochmal sparen, aber ich empfehle mindestens 600 Watt.


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2007)

@ojamaney:
Ich hoffe, Du zahlst Deine Stromrechnung selber ! 

@raubkopierer:
2 Festplatten sind mir - sicherheitstechnisch - lieber und auch die Arbeit ist leicht
flüssiger, wenn man zB für Videoarbeiten nicht nur ne Partition sondern ne Pladde
gesondert hat. Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis ist eine Platte natürlich preiswerter.
siehe die 500GB von Samsung für schlappe 119Eur.

mfg chmee


----------



## ojamaney (4. Mai 2007)

> @ojamaney:
> Ich hoffe, Du zahlst Deine Stromrechnung selber !



Was meinst Du? Die CPU? Die verbrät, genau wie der Prozessor in Deinem Tipp, 65 Watt! 
Naja, und bei den Grafikkarten hat die GeForce 102 Watt und die Ati 72 Watt, je bei Vollast. Da kommt man nun mal nicht drumrum wenn man einen Gamer-PC haben will. Dein Grafikkarten-Tipp ist mit 45 Watt zwar weit dadrunter, aber die Karte kann den Ansprüchen neuerer Spiele heutzutage nicht standhalten. Spiele wie S.T.A.L.K.E.R usw werden damit zum reinen *un*Vergnügen!

Und im übrigen empfehle ich nicht umsonst ein Netzteil der gehobenen Klasse. Diese Netzteile reduzieren den Stromverbrauch durch ihren hohen Wirkungsgrad. Wer meint mit einem billigem Netzteil Kosten zu sparen liegt meistens weit daneben. Denn der Stromverbrauch pro Jahr ist bei billig-NTs meist so hoch, dass man die Mehrkosten eines teuren Netzteils innerhalb eines Jahres raus hat. Und wen man bedenkt dass man ein Netzteil nicht jährlich austauscht, kann man sehen wo man wirklich spart.
Dazu kommt noch dass man seinen übrigen Komponenten kein Gefallen mit einem billigen Netzteil erweist. Stromschwankungen, ungenaue Stromversorgung usw können Grafikkarte und Co auf Dauer schädigen, so dass man hier indirekt auch noch spart wenn man beim Netzteil etwas mehr ausgibt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2007)

Ja... der Verbrauch ist gleich... allerdings sind die Pentiums doch mit der Leistung immer noch etwas weiter vorn als die X2...


----------



## Nohh (4. Mai 2007)

Hi,
danke für eure vielen Antworten. Ich habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung von Computern aber was ich 100% dann aus meinem alten Rechner hätte:

DVD-Brenner
Soudkarte
Maus
Tastatur
WinXP-Professionel Lizenz
Externe Festplatte

Ok, also was mich interessieren würde, ich brauche ein anständiges neues Gehäuse (gibt es da auch Internetseiten?), natürlich günstig wenn es geht, dann halt wie gesagt die Grafikkarte, Sehr guter Prozessor, Ram usw... kann ich etwas aus meinem alten Rechner übernehmen? oder eher nicht oder wäre es besser, wenn ich das Setup von ojamaney und chmee mir mal ins Auge fasse. Mir sagt leider Mainboard, CPU, Ram und Tower garnichts. Aber ich denke mal, dann ist es schon wichtig.

Gruss,
Nohh

P.S. Ich habe mir schonmal ein Gehäuse ausgesucht:
http://www.casequelle.de/artikel-detail.php?sessid=463b3d6231568463b3d62325b2&art=10707
geht das? mit dem Setup?


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2007)

mehr als das was du gelistet hast wirst du kaum übernehmen können... ich würde dir zu folgenden Ansätzen raten:

Mainboard mit Sockel 775, DDR2 und PCI-E von Asus,
einen Intel Core 2 Duo (mindestens nen 6300 würde ich sagen)
1GB DDR Ram (lieber langsamen Ram und davon mehr wie oben erwähnt; evtl. sogar 2GB)
eine Nvidia Geforce 7300 aufwärts (immer GT... sprich: 7300GT, 7600GT oder sogar 7950GT) auf keinen Fall ATI, die Treiber von Nvidia machen im Allgemeinen weniger Probleme und die Bildquallität ist in einem gewissen Grad besser
Festplatten würde ich dir eine 500GB von Seagate empfehlen, da das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. (Samsung soll probleme mit der Ausfallrate haben)
Ich würde dir ein Enermax-Netzteil empfehlen, da die eine stabile Versorgung garantieren und auch modular aufgebaut sind -> keine unnötigen Kabel im Gehäuse, die die Lüftung behindern.

Wegen Gehäusen kannst du hier schaun: alternate.de

Dort findest du auch alles andere zu einem meiner Meinung nach günstigen Preis.
Statt einem Core 2 Duo kannst du auch einen Pentium D oder Core (1) Duo nehmen und später aufrüsten.


----------



## Nohh (4. Mai 2007)

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+ - 84 Euro
RAM: 2mal Corsair DIMM 1 GB MB DDR2-677 - 110 Euro
Mainboard: DFI Infinity NF UltraII-M2 - 49 Euro
Grafik: 7600GT 256MB PCIe - 100EUR
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 850 Watt - 184 Euro
Festplatte: Samsung HD400LJ 400GB 
Gehäuse: am besten mit USB und Soundanschluss an der Frontseite des Rechners 

Das würde ich brauchen. Würde das ausreichen?... Und komme ich mit dem Setup auf mindestens so 3 GHz ?
Vielleicht kannst du "Raubkopierer" mir das ma bei alternate.de zusammenstellen?
also würde dieses Setup genügen? Ich lasse es mir hier her bestellen und lasse es in ein Gehäuse einbauen.

Gruss,
Pascal


----------



## ojamaney (4. Mai 2007)

Das Gehäuse was Du dir ausgesucht hast sieht so ganz gut aus. Mir ist die Marke unbekannt und zu dem Preis läuft man Gefahr an einen "Blender" zu geraten. Das heisst, das Gehäuse sieht toll aus hat aber eventuell sehr dünne Blechwände die vibrieren und somit Krach machen. Auch sonst kann man über die wirkliche Qualität des Gehäuse schlecht urteilen wenn man es nicht in den Händen hatte. Deshalb würde ich da immer auf Nummer sicher gehen und eine "Marke" bevorzugen.
Die Teile die ich rausgesucht habe, sind durchweg Qualität. Wer Qualität gegen Bargeld tauscht muss sich nicht wundern wenn er letztenendes draufzahlt. Dann lieber in der Leistung Abstriche machen!

Ob nun Intel oder AMD ist eigentlich Geschmackssache. Eine alte Regel sagt: für Gamer = AMD, für Anwender = Intel. Wie gesagt, die Regel ist alt und ich weiss nicht ob sie heute noch zutrifft, da die Intel-Prozessoren stark aufgeholt haben in der Performance. Früher war es so, dass AMD-Prozessoren viele Daten, schneller verarbeiten konnten (was bei Spielen der fall ist) als Intel-Prozessoren. Dafür konnten die Intel-Prozessoren besser mit grossen Datenmengen umgehen (was bei anspruchsvollen Anwendungen der Fall ist). Wie gesagt, heute ist die Grenze nicht mehr so klar zu ziehen, deswegen eine Geschmackssache.
Im Prinzip dasselbe trifft auf Ati vs GeForce zu. Unbestritten ist, dass GeForce die besseren Treiber hat. Das betrifft aber hauptsächlich den Komfort und die Handhabung und ist somit nicht ausschlaggebend. 
Die schnellste Karte zur Zeit (von den Spezialisten wie Matrox usw, teilweise 2000 Euro pro Karte, mal abgesehen) ist die GeForce 8800 "xyz", die aber auch mit rund 700 Euro einschlägt in der besten Ausführung.
Wer Intel und AMD neutral gegenübersteht, dem würde ich zu dem AMD-Prozessor raten, da dieser die etwa gleiche Leistung für rund 50 Euro weniger bietet.

Viel Spass beim Aussuchen, ojamaney 

Nachtrag: habe gerade gesehen, dass Du inzwischen geantwortet hast. die Graka bremst das System aus. Wenn Du nicht neuere 3D-Spiele spielen willst, wird sie sicher ausreichend sein. Nichts desto trotz, ist sie der Flaschenhals in diesem System. (128Bit Bus ist wirklich alte Socke  )
Ansonsten, gute Wahl *grins* ^^

Nachtrag 2: Der AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+ läuft intern mit 2 x 2100 MHz. Entspricht also 4GHz, deshalb auch die Modell-Bezeichnung 4000+.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2007)

Intel ist einfach vorn mit dem Core 2 Duo, er ist sehr kühl, Lüfter muss nicht dauernd laufen, bringt hohe Leistung (L2 Cache ist groß und beide Kerne können ihr voll nutzen) Der Takt ist besser als bei Intel... auch technisch gesehen ist Intel schon immer vorn. Intel fertigt schon lange it 65nm, damit fängt AMD grad erst an.
Und man kann auch nicht sagen, dass Intel teuer ist, ein Intel kostet 170€ und ein vergleichbarer AMD ist teurer. Wieder zur Technik: Intel hat schon seit langem Quadcores, die laufen ebenfalls auf dem 775er Sockel. AMD bringt erst noch einen Quadcore, dieser wird sehr teuer und es wird ein extra Sockel benötigt. das einzige Motherboard mit diesem Sockel wird von Asus kommen, weil die anderen Hersteller gesagt haben: Sowas kauft keiner...
Und das Asus-Board kostet um die 400$.

Intel ist vorn und das bleibt noch so, wenn AMD was neues bringt erhöht Intel einfach die Frequenz.

Und hier noch ein paar Fakten: Intel ist mit großem Abstand Weltmarktführer unter den Halbleiterproduzenten.


----------



## Nohh (5. Mai 2007)

Hi,
vielen Dank nochmal, ich werde mir das denn demnächst zulegen, bitte checkt es auf richtigkeit, floppy brauch ich nicht mehr ist unwichtig geworden, DVD-Brenner brauch ich auch nicht hab dafür einen normalen Brenner, Maus, Tastatur hab ich genügend, Soundkarte habe ich eine gute. Jo, guckt bitte ob das alles richtig zusammenpasst :

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+ - 84 Euro
RAM: 2mal Corsair DIMM 1 GB MB DDR2-677 - 110 Euro
Mainboard: DFI Infinity NF UltraII-M2 - 49 Euro
Grafik:7600GT 256MB PCIe - 100EUR
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 850 Watt - 184 Euro
Festplatte:Maxtor ATBUS 250GB STM3250820AS SATA 7200 DiamondMax - 52 € LINK: http://www.pckauf2000.de/sp.php?artnr=37081
Gehäuse:IT-8407 Black Magic 39,90 € LINK: http://www.casequelle.de/artikel-detail.php?sessid=463b3d6231568463b3d62325b2&art=10707

Bitte um Vervollständigung. Und ob das so stimmt und passt alles

Gruss,
Nohh


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2007)

Bei den Grafikkarten gebe es die 8600GT von Nvidia, oder die X1950 von ATI, wobei ich zu ersterer tendieren würde. aber da du wohl bei XP bleibst wäre auch die X1950 keine schlechte Wahl würde ich sagen...

Zu der CPU: Ich bin generell gegen AMD. aber du kannst ihn kaufen wenn du willst, wobei der immer noch heißer wird als der Quadcore von Intel 
Auch hat ein Core 2 Duo in der Preisklasse (4300) auch mehr L2 Cache -> Mehr Leistung

Allerdings ist das natürlich allein deine Entscheidung

Und zu den 2* 200GB, die sind nicht günstig, sondern teuer. das günstigste 200GB-Exemplar von Hitachi bei Alternate.de kostet 59€ also 118€ (30Cent pro GB).
Die 400GB Platte von Samsung kostet 77€ also 19Cent pro GB
Das ist eindeutig günstiger 

Edit: da kam wieder ne Antwort wärend ich beim Schreiben war. bei der Karte will ich dir also nicht rein reden. die Platte ist nicht die günstigste Wahl aber man kann auch die kaufen. man muss ja nicht immer drauf achten das günstigste zu nehmen


----------



## Nohh (5. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte noch ne Frage, da mir nicht viel Geld für soetwas zur Verfügung steht, könnte ich das erst in ein paar Monaten realisieren. Bringt es das auch wenn ich meinen jetzigen PC mit einer Grafikkarte, CPU und Prozessor aufrüste? 
Mein Computer ist wie gesagt ein Server mit 1 GHz und nicht wirklich mit klassem Setup ich hab mal folgendes aus Everest herausgeschrieben:

Setup:

CPU Typ	Intel Pentium IIIE, 1000 MHz (7.5 x 133)
Motherboard Name	Dell PowerEdge 500SC
Motherboard Chipsatz	ServerWorks NB6635 Champion LE
Arbeitsspeicher	896 MB
BIOS Typ	Phoenix (04/25/02)
Grafikkarte	ATI Technologies, Inc. RAGE XL PCI  (4 MB)
Soundkarte	Creative EMU10K1 SB Live! Audio Processor
Festplatte	WDC WD200BB-18AUA1  (18 GB, IDE)

Meint Ihr ich kann damit auch noch was anfangen...


----------



## ojamaney (5. Mai 2007)

Der Prozessor ist schon das höchste was es bei PIII gibt. Die Graka könnte man sicher austauschen gegen eine 64MB (GeForce4) evtl auch eine 128er Version. Das bringt sicher was und liegt bei unter 50 Euro.
Arbeitsspeicher könnte man auf 1GB treiben, aber der Kostenaufwand wäre imVergleich zum Geschwindigkeitsgewinn wohl nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Mai 2007)

Einfach zu alt, ich denke das ist noch SD-Ram.

Wenn es DDR1 wäre könnte man Mainboard wechseln und CPU indem man nen Board mit DDR1-Schnittstellen und PCI-E und AGP nimmt, aber so wird das einfach wirklich ne große Umstellung, also Board, CPU und Ram gleichzeitig. die Grafikkarte kann dann nachziehen. da könnte man aber gleich nen Board mit nur PCI-E nehmen und dann das ganze erstmal über eine Onboardkarte lösen. Wirklich richtig schrittweise geht denke ich einfach nicht.


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2007)

*Netzteil Verbrauch*

Mich hat die Sache nicht ganz in Ruhe gelassen 

Klar verbraucht ein 800W-Netzteil nicht automatisch mehr Leistung, aber der indirekte Fall tritt ein : Das Potential zum Ausbauen,OCen und Aufrüsten ist da, einfach weil der nötige Strom verfügbar ist.

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ein C2D-E6600 mit 2 X1900 etwa 280W verbraucht, darf man sich ruhig fragen, wozu es ein 800W für 185EUR sein muss. 
Der Grund der Surge- und Störfreiheit reicht nicht, dass können auch NTs für 80EUR hinreichend. Und an die Grenzen des NTs kommt man eh nicht, da wo die Effizienz am Besten sein soll. 

Kurze Rechnung, ob das Argument der Geldersparnis wirklich hinkommt:

*Gegeben:*
Obiger Rechner - C2D E6600 mit 2xX1900, 2GB-DDR2, HDDS etc.. Leistungsverbrauch Volllast 280W
Laufzeit: 8Std/Tag bei 7 Tagen/Woche - 1 Jahr ~ 52 Wochen
Stromkosten etwa 0,18EUR/KWh

*Netzteil 1* - Billig - 420W LC-Power Super Silent - 35EUR
Wirkungsgrad etwa 70%
Realleistungsverbrauch : 400W 
Stromverbrauch im Jahr : 8*7*52*400= 1,16 MW
Stromkosten im Jahr : *210* EUR

*Netzteil 2* - QualitätsNT - 500W Tagan TG500-U25 - 90EUR
Wirkungsgrad etwa 80%
Realleistungsverbrauch : 350W
Stromverbrauch im Jahr : 8*7*52*350 = 1,01 MW
Stromkosten im Jahr : *184* EUR

*Netzteil 3* - SuperKraftwerk - 720W Enermax Infiniti - 180EUR
Wirkungsgrad etwa 83%
Realleistungsverbrauch etwa 338W
Stromverbrauch im Jahr : 8*7*52*338W = 0,985 MW
Stromkosten im Jahr : *178* EUR

Das heisst nun, wenn ich anstatt 35Eur 180EUR für das Netzteil ausgebe, sind das Zusatzkosten von etwa 150EUR, spare aber "nur" knapp *35 Eur* Stromkosten im Jahr.

Jeder, der so ein NT hat, wird mit den Zusatzfunktionen kontern  und dass die indirekten Kosten ( kaputter Rechner infolge Netzteilkurzschluß ) nicht bedacht sind. Sorry, mir ist erst ein NT zerschossen, und das war definitiv überfordert.

Ich mache das nicht um zu Ärgern, aber ich bitte um nachhaltige Erklärungen. Das mit der Stromersparnis war quasi ne Einladung zum Nachrechnen ! 

mfg chmee

Quellen:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/artikel/hardware/35nts/ - 2004
http://www.technic3d.com/?site=article&action=article&a=453&p=2 - 02/2007
http://www.dirkvader.de/frame.php?site=http://www.dirkvader.de/page/LC-Power_Green_Power/ - 2006 
c't 24/06 - Seite 188 ff


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Mai 2007)

Enermax ist ja auch das non plus ultra bei Netzteilen. es liefert etwa auch stabile Spannungen. Und das wäre sicherlich zu überlegen, wenn man die Stromrechnung selber zahlt.


----------



## Grimreaper (20. Mai 2007)

Zu Raubkopierer:
"Intel ist mit großem Abstand Weltmarktführer unter den Halbleiterproduzenten"
Intel ist kein Halbleiterproduzent... Abgesehen davon würde ich auch zu Intel greifen.

@chmee
Hast du dabei in Betracht gezogen, dass der Wikrungsgrad eines Netzteils im niedrigen Lastbereich stark abnimmt?

Bis auf das viel zu große Netzteil und das ich eher C2D bevorzugen würde find ich das System das Nohh vorschlägt ganz in Ordnung. Wobei ein paar Euro zu sparen wären wenn man statt Corsair z. B. zu Kingston greift.


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2007)

@Grimreaper:
Ja, grundsätzlich schon, ich habe den Durchschnitt genommen, wenn er sich nehmen ließ UND wenn es zutrifft 

Beispielsweise hat Enermax beim EG565AX bei 20%Last 78%, bei 50% 81% und bei Volllast 77% Wirkungsgrad !

Aber es ging mir auch nur um die Aussage, dass der Kauf eines 180Eur Netzteiles sorgfältig bedacht sei - von Wegen in einem Jahr Stromkosten der gleichen Höhe gespart.

- Das ist pauschal eine Falschaussage und die Kaufinteressierten glauben es ungeprüft -

Es gibt Gründe, warum es solche NTs gibt, aber ein Zuhauserechner ist selten der Grund.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Mai 2007)

Ist Intel nicht? Die Chips bestehen also nicht aus Silizium sondern Plaste und Kupferleiterbahnen? Jeder Chip besteht aus Halbleitern (abgesehen von Kartoffelchips)
Intel ist also nen Halbleiterhersteller. genau wie ATI, Samsung und AMD 

Link


----------



## ojamaney (20. Mai 2007)

ojamaney hat gesagt.:


> ... Denn der Stromverbrauch pro Jahr ist bei billig-NTs meist so hoch, dass man die Mehrkosten eines teuren Netzteils innerhalb eines Jahres raus hat.



@chmee
Verdreh mir nicht Worte! Lesen und Begreifen, dann posten!
Jetzt muss ich mich schon selber zitieren um klar machen, dass obige Aussage sich nicht auf 180 Euro beziehen, sondern die Relation darstellen.

Es gibt auf THG einen Test dazu, in dem nachweislich ~50 Euro pro Jahr eingespart werden konnten. Natürlich kann man diesen Nachweis nicht für jeden Netzteil-Vergleich einsetzen.
Genauso wenig kann man Deine obskure Rechnung oben als Beweis ansehen.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber so, dass ich (und die Betonung liegt auf *ich*) immer zu höheren Anschaffungskosten raten würde wenn dadurch Verbrauchskosten gespart werden. Selbstverständlich müssen die Mehrkosten bei der Anschaffung sich im Laufe der Benutzung wieder reingeholt werden.
Ich denke aber letzteres versteht sich von selbst.

MfG ojamaney 

Ps.:
Wenn ich den Link zu dem Test auf THG wiederfinde, poste ich den hier.


----------



## Grimreaper (20. Mai 2007)

Ja Raubkopierer, du hast Recht. Irgendwie bin ich mit den Begriffen da durcheinander gekommen, sorry. Mir ist schon klar das die ganzen Firmen in der Halbleiterindustrie tätig sind, aber gerade hätte ich den "Halbleiterproduzent" einen Schritt weiter unten in der Verwertungskette gesehen (aber ich glaub das machen die ja auch insofern peinlicher fauxpas...).


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Mai 2007)

Meines Wissens machen die alles vom Waffer bis zum Chip. und Intel liefert z.B. seine Chipsätze an die Mainboardhersteller die das zusammen setzen. und Nvidia bringt nur Chips aber keine Hardware.


----------



## Grimreaper (20. Mai 2007)

Ja ich glaub auch, das ist mir dann im Nachhinein eingefallen


----------



## chmee (21. Mai 2007)

@ojamaney:

Warum ist die Rechnung obskur ? 

**EDIT** Rest gelöscht, da OFFTOPIC

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2007)

Es gibt übrigens auch Enermax Netzteile, die evtl. vergleichbar abschneiden aber nicht soviel kosten. also weniger Watt aber ausreichend.


----------



## Nohh (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich nach langer Zeit nochmal zu Wort melden. Ich habe mittlererweile einen neuen Computer und bin schon wieder Aufgrund von mehreren Tatsachen dabei, meinen Computer zuerweitern. Die Sachen, die ihr mir gepostet hab, sind mittlererweile schon zu alt, da die Computergenerationen ständig wachsen und es jeden Tag etwas neues zubestaunen gibt.
Mein Aktueller Rechner (Ich weiß nicht ob NoName oder Marke, steht nirgendswo)
Durch gute Bekannte für (250€):


```
CPU Typ   AMD Athlon XP, 1917 MHz (11.5 x 167) 2600+  
   Motherboard Name   ASRock K7S8XE v3 (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   SiS 748  
   Arbeitsspeicher   1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)  
   BIOS Typ   AMI (10/28/04)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)  
   
  Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   RADEON 9250 (128 MB)  
   Grafikkarte   RADEON 9250 (128 MB)  
   3D-Beschleuniger   ATI Radeon 9250 (RV280)  

Multimedia:  
   Soundkarte   SiS 7012 Audio Device  
   
  Datenträger:  
   IDE Controller   SiS PCI-IDE-Controller  
   Floppy-Laufwerk   Diskettenlaufwerk  
   Festplatte   WDC WD800BB-22JHC0 (74 GB, IDE)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-2500 (4x/24x DVD-ROM)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B (DVD+RW:8x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-RAM:3x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:24x/16x/32x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)  
   S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   

 Partitionen:  
   C: (NTFS)   76308 MB (54031 MB frei)
```
Meinermeinungnach hat sich das für meine Verhältnisse (vorher 1GHz - Server), doch deutlich gesteigert. Allerdings lässt mir dieses Setup nicht zu aktuelle Spiele wie:
Call of Duty 4 zum Beispiel zuspielen. Daher hat ein guter Freund mir erzählt (Hardwarefreak), dass ich einen Socket A Prozessor habe und dieser bereits "ausgestorben" ist und hat mir folgendes empfohlen:

Prozessor (AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ Toledo 2x2.0GHz TRAY) 50,99€
>> http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=10204&Shop=0 
<<
Lüfter (Thermaltake TMG A3) 16,29€
>> http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=14036&Shop=0 <<
Mainboard (MSI K8T Neo2-F V2 K8T800Pro) 40,89€
>> http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=7525&Shop=0 <<
Grafikkarte (MSI (Retail) NX7600GS TD512Z 512MB DVI/TV) 119,99€
>> http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=12926&Shop=0 <<

Er meinte so, wenn ich das erweitert einbaue, könnte ich gute Spiele spielen und alles würde sich untereinander vertragen. Nun würde ich gern eure Meinung dazu hören und wie ihr meinen momentanen Rechner findet ( das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, entspricht es diesem Setup?)
Und ich habe gehört es gibt Quat Core ? Wow, was hat es damit aufsicht?

Ich danke euch und frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch noch ins neue Jahr 2008

Euer
Nohh


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2007)

Mein Sockel A wurde auch gerade zum Zweitrechner 

Nun, zu Deinen Kaufüberlegungen:
1. Ob AMD oder Intel sei jedem selbst überlassen, ich habe mir den Intel E2140 gekauft und finde ihn spitze..
2. Nimm einen größeren Lüfter, die Ohren werden es Dir danken, zB den Freezer7 Pro/PWM
3. Ich würde kein Mainboard mit VIA-Chipsatz nehmen, gib lieber etwas mehr aus und nimm Intel oder Nvidia-Chipsatz.
4. Für 20Eur weniger gibt es schon die 8600GT mit 256MB. Der Leistungsschub zu Deiner alten GraKa ist gewaltig.
5. Voraussichtlich - mit aller Sicherheit - kannst Du Dein altes Ram nicht mehr benutzen, also noch etwa 50-90Eur für 2-4GB Ram einkalkulieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## ojamaney (27. Dezember 2007)

Nanu? Ich stimme chmee mal in allen Punkten zu  ...naja fast, denn meine Erfahrungen mit VIA-Chipsätze (zumindestens in den letzten 3 Jahren, Asus-Boards) sind durch die Bank positiv.

Was vielleicht noch anzumerken wäre ist, dass viele neue Spiele die Soundchips onBoard nicht unterstützen. Falls Du also keine "echte" Soundkarte hast, empfehle ich Dir die Soundblaster24 Live oder die Audigy SE. Die gibt es schon für 20 bis 40 Euro.


----------



## Grimreaper (27. Dezember 2007)

ojamaney hat gesagt.:


> Was vielleicht noch anzumerken wäre ist, dass viele neue Spiele die Soundchips onBoard nicht unterstützen. Falls Du also keine "echte" Soundkarte hast, empfehle ich Dir die Soundblaster24 Live oder die Audigy SE. Die gibt es schon für 20 bis 40 Euro.



Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört!? Kannst du ein Beispiel nennen, bei dem die Boxen stumm bleiben mit OnBoard-Sound?


----------



## Bismark (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

du kannst dir doch zuerst einen billigen Computer kaufen der die grundvoraussetzungen erfuelt und darauf aufbauen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich rate grundsätzlich zu einem Intel Prozessor. Allein weil sie für weniger Geld mehr Leistung haben und weniger Wärme produzieren. Außerdem bringt Intel im Januar neue CPUs wodurch ältere Modelle günstiger werden dürften.


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2007)

@ojamaney: lol  VIA deshalb nicht, weil sie Letztens beschlossen haben, sich aus dem Chipset-Markt zu verabschieden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt mit allen Produkten Negativerfahrungen ein Bekannter von mir aus Norwegen hat z.B. 3 Asusboards gehabt, die sich allesamt verabschiedet haben. Ich hingegen hatte mit Mainboards bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme. Das einzige was sich bis jetzt nach 3 Jahren verabschiedet hat ist eine Seagateplatte. Aber naja... ich hab hier auch Seagateplatten die seit 15 Jahren in Betrieb sind und ich aus zweiter Hand betreibe. Also ist eigentlich alles relativ zu sehen. Und solange sich ein Gerät innerhalb der Garantie und nicht erst danach verabschiedet ist das ganze nur unangenehm und nicht kostenintensiv.


----------



## Merbi (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich habe meinen PC von kiebel.de

Seine Leistung:

Prozessor: Intel code2duo, 2x2,4 GHz (E6600)
Kühler: arctic cooling alpine 7 (sehr leise)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x aenon 1024MB DDR2
Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB DDR3 PCI-Express
Motherboard: MSI P4M..., VIA P4M..., S.775, mATX
Festplatte: Samsung 320 GB, 7220rpm, 16MB, SerialATAII
Laufwerk: Samsung 18-fach DVD Brenner, lightscribe
Zusätzlich: USB 2.0 (front), cardreader All-in-1 

Damit bin ich knapp über 800€ gewesen, der sollte aber mittlerweile, da schon einige Monate vergangen sind, günstiger sein.

Besonders die Grafik spricht mich an und er arbeitet gut.

LG Daniel

P.S. Service ist auch gut (3 Tage Lieferzeit), trotz zusammenstellung


----------



## Nohh (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich danke euch für die vielen Antworten und bin glücklich über jede coole und nette Antwort.
Ich habe nun gehört das die 7er Reihe der Geforce Grafikkarten insgesamt net so dolle sein soll und nur eine was taugt. Ich habe mir nun mal meinen Rechner mit neuen Teilen schonmal im Kopf vorverbaut^^ und möchte nun von euch wissen ob es da zu keiner Explosion kommt ^^

Ich danke euch für die kommenden Antworten und wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008 und feiert schön:

Altes System:

```
CPU Typ   AMD Athlon XP, 1917 MHz (11.5 x 167) 2600+  
   Motherboard Name   ASRock K7S8XE v3 (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   SiS 748  
   Arbeitsspeicher   1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)  
   BIOS Typ   AMI (10/28/04)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)  
   
  Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   RADEON 9250 (128 MB)  
   Grafikkarte   RADEON 9250 (128 MB)  
   3D-Beschleuniger   ATI Radeon 9250 (RV280)  

Multimedia:  
   Soundkarte   SiS 7012 Audio Device  
   
  Datenträger:  
   IDE Controller   SiS PCI-IDE-Controller  
   Floppy-Laufwerk   Diskettenlaufwerk  
   Festplatte   WDC WD800BB-22JHC0 (74 GB, IDE)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-2500 (4x/24x DVD-ROM)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B (DVD+RW:8x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-RAM:3x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:24x/16x/32x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)  
   S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   

 Partitionen:  
   C: (NTFS)   76308 MB (54031 MB frei)
```


Neues System (Veränderungen in Rot unterlegt):

```
CPU Typ   AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ 50.99€
   Motherboard  
                        Mainboard (MSI K8T Neo2-F V2 K8T800Pro) 40.89€
   Motherboard 
   Arbeitsspeicher   1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)  
   BIOS Typ   Ist ja dann Neu
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)  
   Lüfter (Thermaltake TMG A3) 16,29€
  Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA Geforce 7950GT (512 MB)
   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA Geforce 7950GT (512 MB) 
   3D-Beschleuniger   NVIDIA...    170€
Multimedia:  
   Soundkarte   SiS 7012 Audio Device  
   
  Datenträger:  
   IDE Controller   SiS PCI-IDE-Controller  
   Floppy-Laufwerk   Diskettenlaufwerk  
   Festplatte   WDC WD800BB-22JHC0 (74 GB, IDE)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-2500 (4x/24x DVD-ROM)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B (DVD+RW:8x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-RAM:3x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:24x/16x/32x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)  
   S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   

 Partitionen:  
   C: (NTFS)   76308 MB (54031 MB frei)
```
oder brauch ich noch nen CPU Lüfter?
Vielen Dank

Euer
Nohh

Edit (Es tut mir leid, ich bin etwas durcheinander ich habe gerade eben gelesen das der AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ gerademal auf einen Realtakt von 2.4 GHz kommt und das reicht für mich nicht aus gute Spiele wie Cod4 zu spielen!) - Ist Intel oder AMD Athlon besser? Ist bei Intel den die Taktzahl richtig oder auch so gelogen?  ... im Übertaktmodus oder wie? Ich bin total durcheinander. Ich habe höchstens 300€ um eine Aufrüstung vorzunehmen, zu meinem vorhandenen Rechner! Mein Kollege hat einen Intel Pentium 4 560, 3600 MHz (18 x 200)  kommt der im normalzustand auf mindestens 2.8 GHz oder 2.6 ?.... was müsste ich noch verändern? wenn ich den mit nem Intel Pentium 4 560, 3600 MHz (18 x 200)  umrüste?

Euer
Kalle nochmals


----------



## Nohh (1. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich melde mich nochmal zu Wort:

Geht auch folgendes für cod4 und mehr und wie viel komm ich auf einen Realtakt mit dem Intel 4 ? ohne übertakten?

CPU Typ: Intel Pentium 4 560, 3600 MHz (18 x 200) 

Motherboard Name:   Asus P5GD1-FM (FSC OEM) (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN, IEEE-1394)  

Motherboard Chipsatz   Intel Grantsdale i915P  

Grafikkarte:  NVIDIA Geforce 7950GT (512 MB) 170€

Lüfter (Thermaltake TMG A3) 16,29€


Gruß
Euer Kalle


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2008)

1. Bei den Intel Prozessoren ist es, wenn ein Takt genannt wird, der Realtakt, also verstehe ich nicht ganz worauf Du hinaus willst. 3,6GHz sind 3,6GHz !
2. Bekommst Du die CPU geschenkt ? Ich würde dafür nicht einen Cent ausgeben, einzig, weil die P4-Generation derbe heizt, Strom schluckt, dabei natürlich gekühlt werden muss und die aktuellen C2Ds in eigentlich allen Belangen überlegen sind.
3. i915P Chipsatz ist ,naja wie soll man es sagen, alt, mickrig und schlecht. Noch dazu sprichst Du von einen FSC OEM Board, wo es grundsätzlich keinen offiziellen Support gibt.
4. Die meisten Erfahrungen wirst Du wohl bekommen, wenn Du in CoD4-Foren schaust, dort wird es mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Threads zu genau diesem Thema geben ( Was habt Ihr für einen Rechner, Was brauche ich etc.. )

mfg chmee


----------



## Nohh (2. Januar 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 1. Bei den Intel Prozessoren ist es, wenn ein Takt genannt wird, der Realtakt, also verstehe ich nicht ganz worauf Du hinaus willst. 3,6GHz sind 3,6GHz !
> 2. Bekommst Du die CPU geschenkt ? Ich würde dafür nicht einen Cent ausgeben, einzig, weil die P4-Generation derbe heizt, Strom schluckt, dabei natürlich gekühlt werden muss und die aktuellen C2Ds in eigentlich allen Belangen überlegen sind.
> 3. i915P Chipsatz ist ,naja wie soll man es sagen, alt, mickrig und schlecht. Noch dazu sprichst Du von einen FSC OEM Board, wo es grundsätzlich keinen offiziellen Support gibt.
> 4. Die meisten Erfahrungen wirst Du wohl bekommen, wenn Du in CoD4-Foren schaust, dort wird es mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Threads zu genau diesem Thema geben ( Was habt Ihr für einen Rechner, Was brauche ich etc.. )
> ...


Hey chmee,
ich hab mich nun in einigen Gamer Foren angemeldet und es mit einigen besprochen und mir wurde folgendes empfohlen:


```
CPU,Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Dualcore Prozessor 2 x 2.6GHz 84.32 €

Cooler AMD zertifizierter Kühler (boxed) oder Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 (leise) 2.6 €

Speicher 2048 MB DDR2-667  27,00 €

Grafikkarte: nvidia geforce 7950GT 512mb (grafikkarte) 170€

Mainboard: MSI K9N Neo-F V2, nVidia nForce 520, S. AM2, ATX 44.02 €


netzteil: 400 Watt Netzteil, leiser 12cm Lüfter! (34.50 € / 8cm lüfter)

Insgesamt: 362,44€
```
Gruß
Nohh
Was sagst du dazu´?


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2008)

Klingt besser  Das Board schau ich mir jetzt nicht an, aber schon die Entscheidung zu einem aktuellen Prozessor zeigt mir eine Verbesserung 

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Januar 2008)

Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass neue Intels der Core-Generation wesentlich weniger heizen. Ja sogar weniger als AMDs. Allerdings kann ich was das betrifft nichts zu den Phenoms sagen. Wobei das natürlich Quadcores sind und außerhalb eines Vergleiches stehen. Allerdings soll die Tatsache, dass es sich um eine Die handelt keinen allgemeinen Performanceunterschied zu Intels Quads bringen. Gespannt sein darf man allerdings auf AMDs Brisbanes die in naher Zukunft allerdings noch nicht zu erwarten sind. Aber auch preislich gesehen sollte ein Core 2 Duo besser liegen. Relativ zur Leistung natürlich.

Der Ram ist in Ordnung wobei ich den kauf von 2 1GB Modulen für den Betrieb im Dualchannel-Modus.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eine Geforce 8 empfehlen, da diese auch bei nicht-DirectX-10-Anwendungen mehr Leistung zeigen als eine Geforce 7. Preislich gesehen wäre eine Geforce 8800GT mit 256MB Ram vorzuschlagen. Wenn du Platz nach oben hast evtl. 512MB oder eine 8800GTS.

Mich würde weiterhin interessieren wie die "Gamer" ihre Empfehlungen begründet haben falls es sich nicht nur um persönliche Vorlieben handelt.


----------



## Nohh (4. Januar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass neue Intels der Core-Generation wesentlich weniger heizen. Ja sogar weniger als AMDs. Allerdings kann ich was das betrifft nichts zu den Phenoms sagen. Wobei das natürlich Quadcores sind und außerhalb eines Vergleiches stehen. Allerdings soll die Tatsache, dass es sich um eine Die handelt keinen allgemeinen Performanceunterschied zu Intels Quads bringen. Gespannt sein darf man allerdings auf AMDs Brisbanes die in naher Zukunft allerdings noch nicht zu erwarten sind. Aber auch preislich gesehen sollte ein Core 2 Duo besser liegen. Relativ zur Leistung natürlich.
> 
> Der Ram ist in Ordnung wobei ich den kauf von 2 1GB Modulen für den Betrieb im Dualchannel-Modus.
> 
> ...



Hi,
also ist die Geforce 8800GT mit 256MB  trotz nur 256MB Ram besser als die 7er Grafikkarte mit 512MB Ram?

- zu den Gamern: Die Gamer habe aus persönlichen Gründen mir das so empfohlen, da ich gesagt hatte das ich mehr auf den Preis achte und mit dem Computer nicht zum Mars fliegen möchte.

Gruss
Nohh


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Januar 2008)

Der Speicher über den eine Grafikkarte verfügt heißt nicht, dass sie die Daten in diesem auch schnell genug verarbeiten kann. So gilt immer die Regel: Eine schnelle GPU ist dem größeren Speicher vorzuziehen. Denn mittels PCI-Express ist das nachladen der Daten kein Problem. Also wirst du mit einer 8800GT mit "nur" 256MiB Speicher bessere Ergebnisse erzielen als mit der 7950... Außerdem kann die Geforce 8 Shadermodell 4 und DirectX10


----------



## supermoehrchen (20. März 2008)

hi , wollte meinen pc eig. aufrüsten mit einer hd 3850(512) und einem e4500, da ich auch das asus p5gd1-fm habe, hat mich chmee ziemlich verunsichert als er folgendes schrieb:

3. i915P Chipsatz ist ,naja wie soll man es sagen, alt, mickrig und schlecht. Noch dazu sprichst Du von einen FSC OEM Board, wo es grundsätzlich keinen offiziellen Support gibt.

würde sich das wirklich nicht lohnen meinen pc aufzzrüsten weil mein mainboard die anderen komponenten verlangsamt?


----------

